# Texas is falling apart



## Texan69 (Feb 17, 2021)

As the title says Texas is not doing too hot. Power outages, water off, pipes bursting roads iced over. We are not equipped for this. I’ve been blessed so far and have only lost water. Able to make it to work, others not so lucky. 
don’t know how y’all in colder places do this every winter more power to yall.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 17, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> As the title says Texas is not doing too hot. Power outages, water off, pipes bursting roads iced over. We are not equipped for this. I’ve been blessed so far and have only lost water. Able to make it to work, others not so lucky.
> don’t know how y’all in colder places do this every winter more power to yall.



How cold is it there?? It's minus 6 here we just let water drip...im guessing you guys don't insulate pipes in Texas? The power grid is so fukked there ...hope you guys continue to be ok


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 17, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> How cold is it there?? It's minus 6 here we just let water drip...im guessing you guys don't insulate pipes in Texas? The power grid is so fukked there ...hope you guys continue to be ok



well right now it’s not bad it’s 37, still cold for us Texans but last night it was 19 where I was at ice covering roadways, some places it was under 10 degrees. Our infrastructure absolutely is not built for this.


----------



## Magellen1 (Feb 17, 2021)

20 in Ft Worth right now. Ice everywhere, snow everywhere.. I’m extremely fortunate not to have lost anything, with power going out all around me.. Not being prepared for this was really tough on a lot of people here. Politically, I’m sure some heads will roll. Which is fine, that’s the nature of politics.. Hopefully we learn something from this here in Texas.


----------



## German89 (Feb 17, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> How cold is it there?? It's minus 6 here we just let water drip...im guessing you guys don't insulate pipes in Texas? The power grid is so fukked there ...hope you guys continue to be ok


I think there was someone who said the power grid was fuked in the USA - No one wanted to listen. 

This should be a wake up for everyone. "Green energy" is a scam. 

Another storm system is moving in as well. 

Up here we got 30cm of snow.  Schools were closed yesterday since, plows suck.  That's about it.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> I think there was someone who said the power grid was fuked in the USA - No one wanted to listen.



Texas is not part of the US national power grid. They operate their own independent state-specific grid so they don't have to deal with federal regulations.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 17, 2021)

Wind chills were -30 in the Mid West couple days ago. Lost nothing other than a few extra miles of cardio. The dog and I decided 60 mins was enough of that shit!


----------



## Snachito (Feb 17, 2021)

I know Texans will pull through this, but man this is challenging weather!!


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2021)

Here's what it's like in Boston....


----------



## ATLRigger (Feb 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Here's what it's like in Boston....


I feel attacked. 

On another note, my thoughts r with y’all Texans. Hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## DF (Feb 17, 2021)

With COVID and these weather changes.  Those Prepper people don't seem so far out now.  I'm getting ready to move in with Jol.  He is prepped for everything and he owes me money.


----------



## snake (Feb 17, 2021)

Pray for you all who are dealing with unusual weather of any type.

It sucks when you get weather that is unexpected. In the NE, we are use to the cold, snow and ice and just deal with it. Sometimes you just have to sit your ass home and ride out the storm. Still you're going to have some dumb 18 y.o. in his Mustang thinking he can pull that 12% grade with snow on the roads. 

As for utilities, we lose power at least 4x a year. Sometimes for a few hours, sometimes for a day. When Sandy hit, we went 5 days without power but I had a generator. That helps until you can no longer find gas. 

You really want to see the world coming to and end? Lose power and internet in an area that has zero cell reception. The young men in my house along with my wife go ape shit when this happens. As for me, their reaction provides entertainment that you can't pay for. lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Here's what it's like in Boston....


Damn.. I feel attacked! lol


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

snake said:


> Pray for you all who are dealing with unusual weather of any type.
> 
> It sucks when you get weather that is unexpected. In the NE, we are use to the cold, snow and ice and just deal with it. Sometimes you just have to sit your ass home and ride out the storm. Still you're going to have some dumb 18 y.o. in his Mustang thinking he can pull that 12% grade with snow on the roads.
> 
> ...



Texans hate the cold, I’m ready for 100+ degree temps again.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 17, 2021)

This is deep east texas


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 17, 2021)

Central Texas 

View attachment 11495


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2021)

Deadhead said:


> View attachment 11491
> 
> This is deep east texas





John Ziegler said:


> Central Texas
> 
> View attachment 11495



These are called "a dusting" up here. :32 (20):


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 17, 2021)

Hope you all are hanging in there.  Rough times for sure.


----------



## Ped X (Feb 17, 2021)

I have a brother in Midland area I was talking to him yesterday and he hadn't had power for 2 days and water had froze before that with temps at -2. Doesn't sound like much fun. Hopefully it gets sorted out soon.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2021)

Vibe Check for Texas Bros (serious here). 

Ye got heat and water still? I know a few of ye off the board, don't know some others but I'm in the southern US right now & on the road fer work most days and can make the Texas border from the east in a few hours with bottled water and kerosene heaters. It wouldn't be any trouble. Don't know how bad things are in the trenches vs whats being said in the headlines but ye got some backup if ye need it. Don't fookin' freeze to death. This place would be boring without ye.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 17, 2021)

Seriously though. Hang in there fellas.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 17, 2021)

A 7500watt invertor generator will run you about $800 and will run at least your fridge, stove, and heat for 24hrs on 8 gallons of gas. A 12-15k watt generator will power the whole house... heat, lights, several appliances, several tv's, hot water heater


----------



## thebum (Feb 17, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Seriously though. Hang in there fellas.



I’m an Aggie land and the ice is starting to melt. They have closed everything tomorrow in this area. We have only lost power once as a result of the blackouts. (oops-cancel culture, I meant darkouts), and my place of work reopened today, but I can’t go in because I’m not a “regular”. Fortunately, are place has stayed at a constant 68, but we have two fireplaces going nonstop. 

I think living up North when I was in the Navy prepared me for this weather. My wife is a wreck. East Texas country girl who hasn’t stepped foot outside in 3 days.


----------



## Solomc (Feb 17, 2021)

didn't Biden just let the Chinese take over the US power grid? asking for a friend..


----------



## j2048b (Feb 17, 2021)

yeppers in the middle of Colorado the other day it was f ucking -11......with a high of f-ucking 0 THATS A ZERO.......that was the high

i feel ya in Texa, if u aint use to the snow and cold, and it hits, like a desert cold, its worse than a snow covered cold....desert cold is the worst 

yep time to get those faucets set to a slow drip, go to the depot and get the foam for piping and get to work to prep for the next cold waive....grab a generator as well


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2021)

Well now we know, if Texas tries to secede from the US, we'll just beat em back with a snowball fight. :32 (18):


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 17, 2021)

View attachment 11498


10 char


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 17, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 11498
> 
> 
> 10 char



That's fuking great!


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2021)

Are there even any plows in Texas that aren't in the fields? :32 (18):

Pretend the roads are like BBQ and salt the shit outta them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2021)

So far since Biden took office shit is worse .. fuk all u liberals


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> These are called "a dusting" up here. :32 (20):



your "a dusting" is our "shit storm"


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> well right now it’s not bad it’s 37, still cold for us Texans but last night it was 19 where I was at ice covering roadways, some places it was under 10 degrees. Our infrastructure absolutely is not built for this.



37 degrees is swimming weather !


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## German89 (Feb 17, 2021)

if you faggots get stuck in snow. turn off the traction control so you can rock the car out and push it. thats all the canadian advice i have.  and don't drive like a ****in retard.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> if you faggots get stuck in snow. turn off the traction control so you can rock the car out and push it. thats all the canadian advice i have.  and don't drive like a ****in retard.



will do (.)(.)


----------



## white ape (Feb 18, 2021)

Texas will be fine. There is no conspiracy. The grid isn't fukked. Texas isn't built to withstand the cold snap that they get every hundred years. That's all. It snowed a few years back in Houston while I lived there and everything was shut down for 2 days. It did not get nearly as cold that time though and it was starting to melt by 10am the morning after it snowed. Hurricane Harvey was the worst thing I experienced there. 

Part of the problem is people are greedily using the electricity once it gets back on so they are having blackouts (I will say blackouts and not dark outs because I don't care about PC culture and everyone being offended) and having to rotate who gets power. I would personally blame all the Californians that you all let move there. 

It sucks. Hunker down for a few days. The white shit will melt. Tell you what though. I drive in that crap here in Colorado with zero issues but there is no way in hell I would get on the roads in texas (or anywhere in the south) if its snowy or icy. I wish you all well in the south. You all just aren't prepared for that type of weather. No plows, no salt trucks, and no infrastructure built to withstand that cold. Good luck!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2021)

Question ? Why don’t the people freezing for the last 3 days get in the car and drive to Louisiana?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2021)

Nj nyc mass we eat snow for lunch


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Nj nyc mass we eat snow for lunch



We're getting another 4"-8" of snow today....probably won't even bother shoveling. :32 (20):


----------



## bigdog (Feb 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Question ? Why don’t the people freezing for the last 3 days get in the car and drive to Louisiana?



Because it's frozen and shitty here too. Less shitty, but still shitty. As far as power I had a natural gas generator installed a few years back from losing power during hurricane bullshit. The number of hurricanes we had last year to deal with was unreal. We aren't near as bad as Texas with ice so hang in there Brothers. Just another pain in the ass to push through.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

#WeatherModification #GeoEngineering #JoeBidens  “ #DarkWibter “ warning  #LULZ


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

white ape said:


> Texas will be fine. There is no conspiracy. The grid isn't fukked. Texas isn't built to withstand the cold snap that they get every hundred years. That's all. It snowed a few years back in Houston while I lived there and everything was shut down for 2 days. It did not get nearly as cold that time though and it was starting to melt by 10am the morning after it snowed. Hurricane Harvey was the worst thing I experienced there.
> 
> Part of the problem is people are greedily using the electricity once it gets back on so they are having blackouts (I will say blackouts and not dark outs because I don't care about PC culture and everyone being offended) and having to rotate who gets power. I would personally blame all the Californians that you all let move there.
> 
> It sucks. Hunker down for a few days. The white shit will melt. Tell you what though. I drive in that crap here in Colorado with zero issues but there is no way in hell I would get on the roads in texas (or anywhere in the south) if its snowy or icy. I wish you all well in the south. You all just aren't prepared for that type of weather. No plows, no salt trucks, and no infrastructure built to withstand that cold. Good luck!



Here in Texas they don’t use salt on their road to melt the ice ; they don’t even use cinders as they do in Arizona. They use dirt here in the snow and boy, what a mess!


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

white ape said:


> Texas will be fine. There is no conspiracy. The grid isn't fukked. Texas isn't built to withstand the cold snap that they get every hundred years. That's all. It snowed a few years back in Houston while I lived there and everything was shut down for 2 days. It did not get nearly as cold that time though and it was starting to melt by 10am the morning after it snowed. Hurricane Harvey was the worst thing I experienced there.
> 
> Part of the problem is people are greedily using the electricity once it gets back on so they are having blackouts (I will say blackouts and not dark outs because I don't care about PC culture and everyone being offended) and having to rotate who gets power. I would personally blame all the Californians that you all let move there.
> 
> It sucks. Hunker down for a few days. The white shit will melt. Tell you what though. I drive in that crap here in Colorado with zero issues but there is no way in hell I would get on the roads in texas (or anywhere in the south) if its snowy or icy. I wish you all well in the south. You all just aren't prepared for that type of weather. No plows, no salt trucks, and no infrastructure built to withstand that cold. Good luck!



Texas, since it’s inception has always had its separate grid. It is not on the Federal grid and in addition to being liberty minded; some conspire this is weather modification meant to beat Texas into federal submission.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Texas, since it’s inception has always had its separate grid. It is not on the Federal grid and in addition to being liberty minded; some conspire this is weather modification meant to beat Texas into federal submission.



Jesus christ lol....that would be a conspiracy Texans could make up...we were morons and didn't prepare for the storm we knew was coming now someone is messing with the weather!!!! Classic Texas


----------



## RISE (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm in florida and it 70 degrees.  Move down here.


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm really starting to think you guys don't appreciate winter lol


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

Are you kidding me? I’m from Arizona and I love this cold climate. I’ve seen too many 110ish-teens degree-weather.  Bring it on.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 18, 2021)

I am surprised the retard Facebooker/social media retards haven't found a way to blame this on Biden yet.. or did Trump do this? Maybe the snow is racist...I mean it does have the national color of racism and all...

I don't know, personally, I think its global warming...wait but its cold.

I give up. I will wait on the news to tell me whos fault it is.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 18, 2021)

It hits 37° and I'm buying 10lb of carne asada and hitting the beach with a grill...

Hang in there all you Texans.


----------



## German89 (Feb 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Here in Texas they don’t use salt on their road to melt the ice ; they don’t even use cinders as they do in Arizona. They use dirt here in the snow and boy, what a mess!



We use lots of dirt up here because salt stops working at a certain temp.


----------



## German89 (Feb 18, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> I am surprised the retard Facebooker/social media retards haven't found a way to blame this on Biden yet.. or did Trump do this? Maybe the snow is racist...I mean it does have the national color of racism and all...
> 
> I don't know, personally, I think its global warming...wait but its cold.
> 
> I give up. I will wait on the news to tell me whos fault it is.


Snow is white culture therefore it's racist


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2021)

German89 said:


> We use lots of dirt up here because salt stops working at a certain temp.



Same here. Keeping it scraped down to pavement doesn't seem to work as well as having a small layer of hard pack snow with sand in it.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 18, 2021)

Everyone in Texas should do what Ted Cruz did for his family, Fly to Cancun.....What an asshat!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 18, 2021)

Yeah. He should resign. Fuggin despise this dbag anyway.


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 18, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Everyone in Texas should do what Ted Cruz did for his family, Fly to Cancun.....What an asshat!!!!



Well if you have family there; I would too, but mine are closer to Puebla.


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Here's what it's like in Boston....



LOL... That's me down here. I gotta say 20's is my limit to wearing shorts.  If it gets in the teens I have to put some pants on.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 18, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> Jesus christ lol....that would be a conspiracy Texans could make up...we were morons and didn't prepare for the storm we knew was coming now someone is messing with the weather!!!! Classic Texas




well first off we aren’t morons, this was a once in a century freeze so no we don’t prepare for this. Our pipes aren’t built like yours and get a few days notice about the freeze only allows for a few days to treat the roads. We don’t have snow plows or snow tires so... 

come here in the summer I’ll put you up in my guest room and let’s see how much of a moron you are in this Houston hear and humidity oh and we can go for a jog to.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 18, 2021)

Robdjents said:


> I'm really starting to think you guys don't appreciate winter lol




well when pipes have bursted ruining peoples belongings, power has been out, stores are sold out or closed it’s a game changer so no we don’t enjoy this


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 18, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Question ? Why don’t the people freezing for the last 3 days get in the car and drive to Louisiana?



bridges are closed and most highways are too


----------



## The Tater (Feb 19, 2021)

It was single digits in Tyler Texas for a couple of days. -6 at the worst. I just got back to South Carolina after driving for two days. That was the most snow I’ve seen in Texas. I20 was a fuggin ice rink from Tyler to Jackson MS. You can’t drive on ice. Anyhow, it was quite a pain in the ass but thank god I needed to leave. No fuggin water at the truck stops so my daughter couldn’t piss for 400 miles. Yeah I’m over it. I’ve lived in brockport ny, Wyandotte MI, Denver CO so I’m familiar with the racist white powder. Shit will be melted by Sunday down there. Politics are stupid.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2021)

Cold weather is a pain in the ass regardless of the level of preparedness, obviously the level of the pain increases the less prepared you are, and not being prepared at all.....well. I don't get the part about the weather man/woman, internet, etc. warning of the conditions that were coming, and folks not taking steps to at the very least ease the outcomes somewhat. IDK maybe folks did for the most part, stupid fukin news always shows some person screaming how their mtherfukin pipes broke and ruined their govm'nt  check. Carry on Texas.


----------



## FarmerTed (Feb 19, 2021)

Dear Texas, 
Once we've defeated Global Warming, this will be your new normal. 


You're welcome. 
The Radical Left


----------



## flenser (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks like even the ones who didn't lose power got screwed. 




https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/outages-morph-outrage-texans-slapped-mind-blowing-power-bills


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are you kidding me? I’m from Arizona and I love this cold climate. I’ve seen too many 110ish-teens degree-weather.  Bring it on.



Yeah I was in Phoenix for 5 years **** those 110+ plus weeks.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Everyone in Texas should do what Ted Cruz did for his family, Fly to Cancun.....What an asshat!!!!



Fookin' ell is this real? Dude really noped the fook out of there? I honestly thought this was just a smear job.


----------



## white ape (Feb 19, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin' ell is this real? Dude really noped the fook out of there? I honestly thought this was just a smear job.



I bet Dan Crenshaw is still there


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

stonetag said:


> ....stupid fukin news always shows some person screaming how their mtherfukin pipes broke and ruined their govm'nt  check. Carry on Texas.



Don't you dare question the integrity of the news......


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 19, 2021)

Doesn’t really bother me that Ted Cruz left, what can he do? Climb the poles and re store power? 
priorities are God, Family and then the job. 
just my opinion


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 19, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Are you kidding me? I’m from Arizona and I love this cold climate. I’ve seen too many 110ish-teens degree-weather.  Bring it on.



I played a paintball tournament in Phoenix in 2009 in July. Fuuuuuuck that state. 2 long sleeve shirts, long pants, pads and goggles in a wide open field with no shade. I have never seen so many people throwing up from the heat.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2021)

Ted Cruz getting more shit then cuomo is a great example how fukked America is


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 19, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ted Cruz getting more shit then cuomo is a great example how fukked America is



Yep, I mean I’m not shucked people are upset 
but if I’m not mistaken there’s really nothing he can do to help if there is any role he has I’m assuming it will be via the phone or computer etc. People think because they are suffering others should suffer. 
my way of thinking is more power to you my situation sucks but I’m glad for others if they are doing fine. 
people just want to take their anger out


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 19, 2021)

Hold on here, Ted Cruz just last month criticized the Mayor of Austin for traveling to Mexico during the pandemic/lockdown

So **** Ted Cruz, his beer belly and fugly wife


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 20, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Hold on here, Ted Cruz just last month criticized the Mayor of Austin for traveling to Mexico during the pandemic/lockdown
> 
> So **** Ted Cruz, his beer belly and fugly wife



i did not know that lol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 20, 2021)

All politians are hypocrites....


----------



## stonetag (Feb 20, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> All politians are hypocrites....


And criminals...


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 20, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> All politians are hypocrites....



And don’t forget sell-outs.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 20, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> Doesn’t really bother me that Ted Cruz left, what can he do? Climb the poles and re store power?
> priorities are God, Family and then the job.
> just my opinion



Yeah I honestly don't understand why anyone cares. He couldn't magically turn everything back on. I'd bounce out too.

People always have to bitch about something.


----------

